

The Grazr widget will stop functioning - ether
http://mikepk.com/2010/07/the-grazr-widget-will-stop-functioning/
Grazr was an awesome project that was too early for its time. Now might be the good time to revive this?
======
mikepk
Is there room to innovate in RSS / Feeds / OPML? Is it worth it to try and
rebuild the feed and widget technologies in Grazr now that they're shutting
down?

